# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Вышел Firefox 3.6

## aintrust

Итак, 21.01.2010 вышел Firefox 3.6.

Основные новшества:
    * Firefox доступен более чем на 70 языках.
    * Добавлена поддержка нового вида тем, называемых Personas, позволяющего пользователям менять внешний вид Firefox одним щелчком.
    * Для повышения безопасности пользователей во время веб-сёрфинга добавлена защита от устаревших плагинов.
    * Для открытого нативного видео добавлена поддержка проигрывания в полноэкранном режиме и постер-фреймов.
    * Повышена производительность JavaScript, уменьшено время отклика браузера и время его загрузки.
    * Для ускорения загрузки страниц веб-разработчики теперь могут включать асинхронный запуск скриптов.
    * Продолжено расширение возможности загрузки шрифтов из сети, для чего была добавлена поддержка нового формата шрифтов WOFF.
    * Добавлена поддержка новых CSS атрибутов, таких как градиенты, масштабирование фоновых изображений и указатели событий.
    * Добавлена поддержка новых спецификаций DOM и HTML5, в том числе Drag & Drop API и File API, позволяющие создавать более интерактивные веб-страницы.
    * Для предотвращения падений браузера в способ интеграции стороннего ПО с Firefox внесены изменения.

Более подробно: Примечания к выпуску Firefox 3.6
Ссылка на загрузку: Загрузить Firefox 3.6

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Merkury

> Итак, 21.01.2010 вышел Firefox 3.6.
> Основные новшества:...


А что насчет модуля мониторинга активности пользователя? Помню, его собирались включить в 3.6. В приведенном на сайте перечне новых функций указано Monitoring HTTP activity - это он или что-то другое? И можно ли отключить его?

----------


## xenius

Спасибо.Скачал-поставил.
Может мне кажется,но fast dial открывается ощутимо быстрее,чем на 3.5.7

----------


## Юльча

по ощущениям и сама 3.6 чуть быстрее работает.. 

жаль только что не все установленные дополнения поддерживаются новой версией, особо важные пришлось _заставлять_ ставиться на 3.6 рискуя стабильностью..

----------


## Matias

К сожалению, отнюдь не все разработчики дополнений успевают за разработчиками Firefox. Помнится, когда вышла версия 3.5, то соответствующего обновления для TabMixPlus пришлось ждать пару месяцев. Какие дополнения, используемые вами, не пожелали работать с FF 3.6? Из моих отвалился только IETab, но он мне не особо и нужен.

----------


## Юльча

"отвалились" 4 дополнения  :Sad: 

*imglikeopera*, наврядли дождусь скорого обновления, поэтому прицепила руками сменив maxVersion в install.rdf 
аналога не нашла, может кто-то подскажет?  Image-Show-Hide не предлагать, он менее функционален и более глючен даже на родной версии
*quicknote* в очереди на прикрутку

и еще парочка, которые могут немного подождать:
*jsview
tabkit*

----------


## Matias

> прицепила руками сменив maxVersion в install.rdf


Не проще ли установить Nightly Tester Tools, чем редактировать install.rdf?
*
*

----------


## Юльча

а что в сложного в:
открыла->исправила_одну_цифру->закрыла->подтвердила переупаковку? 
~4 клика мышей  :Smiley:

----------


## xenius

> Какие дополнения, используемые вами, не пожелали работать с FF 3.6?


ImgLikeOpera  к сожалению. Подождем-с.

Кстати,может не к месту,спрошу.
Сканирование скачанных файлов как-нибудь отключается?

----------


## Matias

1.Вы можете воспользоваться Nightly Tester Tools, о котором я писал выше. Он добавляет в диалоговое окно кнопку "Override all incompatibility extensions". Таким образом, отпадает необходимость ручной правки файлов. 
2. Сканирование файлов осуществляет не Firefox, а ваш антивирус. Если хотите, можете отключить в нем проверку интернет-трафика.

----------


## paul-13

> Сканирование скачанных файлов как-нибудь отключается?


about**:config
browser.download.manager.scanWhenDone (Логическое) - Проверка файлов антивирусом. Значения:
FALSE отключает проверку закачиваемых фалов антивирусом (увеличивается скорость, но уменьшается безопасность), при
TRUE проверка включена.

----------


## xenius

*paul-13*, 
Спасибо!
Какая элементарщина однако  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

*Юльча*, 



> imglikeopera, наврядли дождусь скорого обновления, поэтому прицепила руками сменив maxVersion в install.rdf


Работает? СтОит пробовать?
Я такой фокус делал на предыдущих версиях,но были глюки.

----------


## Юльча

работает. глюков не видно  :Smiley: 
и на предыдущей версии так само делала и глюков не было.. тьфу-тьфу..

----------


## Matias

В блоге у Экслера наткнулся на пост о программе Firefox Builder Optimization, предназначенной для уменьшения объема используемой браузером памяти. Сам я, правда не замечаю, чтобы FF отжирал много памяти, но читал жалобы пользователей на данный факт.

----------


## Юльча

может понятие "много" у каждого разное.. 
только что глянула, у меня 360 мб под фаерфоксом, у мужа фаерфокс занял - 1гиг


но сомневаюсь в полезности программки, что лучше - занимать оперативную память или дергать своп?  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

Вы говорите у вас FF занимает 360 МБ? А сколько вкладок открыто? Только что поставил эксперимент - открыл 10 вкладок, при этом браузер занял 130 МБ. Обычно у меня открыто не более 6 вкладок.

----------


## Юльча

обычно два-три окна с минимум 20 вкладок в каждом :-[

----------


## Kuzz

Здесь еще есть вопрос о времени работы..
Если ФФ работает уже не первый час, то и при паре-тройке открытых вкладок памяти он "отъедает" больше.

----------


## Matias

Он у меня открыт практически все время, когда включен компьютер.

----------


## Юльча

аналогично. 
если нет особой необходимости - обновления фаерфокса или срочных обновлений плагинов, то бывает фаерфокс работает от включения и до следующей перезагрузки компьютера/ноутбука. а перезагрузка бывает в среднем 1-2 раза в месяц.

----------


## Matias

> если нет особой необходимости - обновления фаерфокса или срочных обновлений плагинов.


Если не секрет, сколько дополнений вы используете (можете выложить скриншот окна "Дополнения", если нетрудно)? Ведь чем больше дополнений установлено, тем чаще приходится перезагружать Фаерфокс, когда какое-нибудь из них обновляется.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Если кому-то очень не хватает  IETab, можно установить Coral IE Tab. Он совместим  с 3.6. Правда,среди отзывов на AMO есть немало негативных.

----------


## Юльча

> Если не секрет, сколько дополнений вы используете (можете выложить скриншот окна "Дополнения", если нетрудно)? Ведь чем больше дополнений установлено, тем чаще приходится перезагружать Фаерфокс, когда какое-нибудь из них обновляется.


~10 штук
я уточнила - срочных обновлений плагинов ..
если сейчас обновится отключившийся из-за несовместимости tabkit или выйдет новая версия фаерфокса обновлю и перезапущу фаерфокс.
а с текущими обновлениями плагинов могу и не спешить, перезагружу фаефокс тогда, когда мне это удобнее

----------


## Matias

> "отвалились" 4 дополнения 
> *tabkit*


Может быть, вам стоит попробовать установить Tab Mix Plus, пока не обновится tabkit?

----------


## Matias

> обычно два-три окна с минимум 20 вкладок в каждом


Каким образом вы ориентируетесь в таком огромном количестве вкладок?

----------


## Юльча

:Smiley: 
окна разделены кроме того что физически еще и логически.. и вкладки группируются в окнах не просто так, в итоге - во вкладках особо не путаюсь 
и tabkit замечательно группирует вкладки. вкладки с плюсиками - это свернутые "группы"

----------


## Matias

Разработчики Firefox 3.6 по непонятным причинам удалили из контекстного меню изображений пункт "Свойства". Вместо него появился пункт "Информация об изображении" Дополнение Element Properties возвращает пункт "Свойства" на его законное место.

----------


## Matias

Описание about**:config Firefox на английском языке
Описание about**:config Firefox на русском языке.
*Внимание*: При переходе по первой ссылке необходимо вручную убрать оттуда лишние символы, иначе она не откроется.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Вышел Firefox 3.6.2


```
Firefox 3.6.2 fixes the following issues found in previous versions
    * Fixed a critical security issue that could potentially allow remote code execution (see bug 552216).
    * Fixed several additional security issues.
    * Fixed several stability issues.
```

Примечания к выпуску и загрузка

----------


## Matias

Уже доступен через автоматическое обновление.

----------


## Vagon

Есть другой способ обновить.Качаешь ФФ по новой и устанавливаешь поверх установленой версии.
Я так обновил.

----------


## Matias

> .Качаешь ФФ по новой и устанавливаешь поверх установленой версии.


Этим способом следует пользоваться только в том случае. если не работает автоматическое обновление. У вас с ним проблемы?

----------


## pig

Ага. Личная неприязнь  :Smiley: 
Если FF поставлен по умолчанию, в Program Files, а работа идёт под ограниченной учётной записью, автоматическое обновление обломится по причине недоставка прав у пользователя. FF свою отдельную службу обновления не ставит.

----------


## Matias

Разве нельзя дать FF права на запись в его папку в Program Files и в соответствующие ветки реестра?

----------


## craftix

> Ага. Личная неприязнь 
> Если FF поставлен по умолчанию, в Program Files, а работа идёт под ограниченной учётной записью, автоматическое обновление обломится по причине недоставка прав у пользователя. FF свою отдельную службу обновления не ставит.


Я не особо парился по этому поводу, просто зашел через админскую учетку и установил, делов-то на две минуты.

----------


## Дракон

Всегда пользовался и буду продолжать пользоваться Лисой, ИМХО - это самый удобный браузер, особенно вкупе с почтовым клиентом TunderBird. Из дополнений мне нравиться фишка скачивания файлов с Ютуба.

----------


## Matias

*Как добавить поисковый плагин сайта в Фаерфокс*:
1. Установите расширение  Add To Search Bar
2. Зайдите на сайт, поисковый плагин для которого аы хотите добавить в Фаерфокс
3. Щелкните правой кнопкой мыши в поисковой строке сайта и выберите "Добавить плагин в панель поиска"
4. Введите имя плагина (по желанию вы также можете добавить краткое имя и выбрать иконку) 
5. Щелкните ОК

----------


## Br0m

не знаю, правильная ли ветка...

а кто-нибудь может провести исследование на тему "Firefox: http://www.getpersonas.com/ как средство слежения за пользователем"
и выложить небольшой обзор?
я когда первый раз увидел это подумал: на AdWare похоже, популярное в первой половине нулевых - ставило картинку девушки-ангела в фон Проводника и IE из-за чего пользователи и ставили его добровольно,
а функционал был как у AskBar: слежение за пользователем, пере-направление поисковых запросов, скрытый трафик для накрутки баннеров...
просто он (гетперсонас) ведь отслеживает в реальном времени всех пользователей поставивших картинку - она скачивается и сидит в кэше + геолокация...
а теперь представим что кто-то получил доступ к админке сайта и чуть подкрутил функционал, заменил обычные картинки на свои, склееные joiner'ом с чем нибудь?

----------

